# Low test dosage vs high test dosage



## cbohning (May 16, 2008)

I was hoping someon can help me out!! alot of people have said if you are going to do a test only cycle you should be doing 500mg/wk.  How benifical is it to use high dosages opposed to using a dosage like 250mg/wk?   What is the theory behind doing a high dose of 500mg/wk(mon & thurs @ 250mg), is this to keep a constant level of test in your system?  My next question is will the adverse side affects of test be greater at a higher dosage if you are using hcg and have a solid pct. My last question is, if I am using a anti estrogens such as armidex/liquidex to cut down on water retention and prevent gyno will that limit my gains from lack of estrogen?


----------



## SJ69 (May 17, 2008)

500mg's is not a "high" dosage, it's a great first cycle dosage.  Low dosage just shuts down your natural Test and replaces it with what you shoot.  
Personally I like 750mg Test plus 500mg Deca, but at that point I need estrogen control.  At 500 use anti-E's only as needed.


----------



## cbohning (May 18, 2008)

SJ69 said:


> Low dosage just shuts down your natural Test and replaces it with what you shoot



any dosage high/lows going to shut down natural test.. and i want to take arimidex cause im gyno prone!, better to be safe than sorry, right?..
i think im going to do 250mg every 5 days, dont have the $ right now for more test. Do you think its worth it or save up and get more? How much more benifical would a higher does cycle be, 5 more lbs and 10lbs more on my bench, ect... Ive learned with any drugs in general, more is not always better. I mean it just makes sence to me that if you do a low dose cycle(250mg/wk) that your body will return back to normal quicker, as far as natural test and hormone levels post cycle, am i wrong?


----------



## Built (May 18, 2008)

How much test woule you need to shoot to get you to the top end of normal physiologic levels - 150mg? 200mg?

If it's 200, you have to take more than 200 or you won't get any benefit once your boys go on vacation. If the extra 25% is worth shutting your boys down for, go for it. You'll likely have almost no sides - but you'll still probably need PCT unless you taper VERY slowly. 

Figure out what replacement would be. That will answer your question. 

PS I'm with you on "go low". I'm all about the smallest little adjustments. I'm doing this myself with bioidenticals. I'm being replaced for the top end of normal for a female. I was double for about a month, and it felt wonderful, but I'm still making gains with less. They're small, but after a long plateau, you notice.


----------



## cbohning (May 18, 2008)

Built said:


> How much test woule you need to shoot to get you to the top end of normal physiologic levels



great question!!... if anyone knows the normal average test levels please reply back!!,,,
Thx for the reply Build!


----------



## squigader (Jul 14, 2012)

cbohning said:


> great question!!... if anyone knows the normal average test levels please reply back!!,,,
> Thx for the reply Build!



Not worth it, any exogenous testosterone (from outside your body) will eventually shut you down. Read heavy's sticky here ( http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html ) on why 500-600mg is a preferred dosage for a standard 10-week cycle instead of 250-300mg.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 14, 2012)

squigader said:


> Not worth it, any exogenous testosterone (from outside your body) will eventually shut you down. Read heavy's sticky here ( http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html ) on why 500-600mg is a preferred dosage for a standard 10-week cycle instead of 250-300mg.



damnit squid.. seriously.. what the fuck??


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2012)

4 year old thread....


----------



## Dath (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey the OP still is active on the board...lol good job squig leave no question unanswered


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 14, 2012)

Back in the day, no bullshit, I used 200mg humangrade test cyp a week and blew up. Did it all the time. now I stay on yr round at 400-600 a week and I aint fat, just big. No gyno or anything or any other drugs. Don't need any other drugs. Would like to be able to get humangrade rhgh when I get the money saved for the clinic. I do everything all legal. $71.00 for watson test cyp 10ml straight from my pharmacy legally.


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 15, 2012)

well 100mg is usually the replacement dose.  So I would say 250-300mg for a first time user would illict good results.


----------



## squigader (Jul 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> damnit squid.. seriously.. what the fuck??





Dath said:


> Hey the OP still is active on the board...lol good job squig leave no question unanswered


Holy shit, I have no idea what happened. I swear someone had written something right before me and then deleted it. I have no idea how I found this post otherwise.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 15, 2012)

Built said:


> How much test woule you need to shoot to get you to the top end of normal physiologic levels - 150mg? 200mg?
> 
> If it's 200, you have to take more than 200 or you won't get any benefit once your boys go on vacation. If the extra 25% is worth shutting your boys down for, go for it. You'll likely have almost no sides - but you'll still probably need PCT unless you taper VERY slowly.
> 
> ...




200 mgs is what would be a normal range.Thats what everyone takes for HRT.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 17, 2012)

Even though this thread is 4 years old to any one that is reading for advise. He said one valuable sentence that flags. dont have the $ right now for more test. Before starting any cycle all ways have extra, I have learned this the hard way. Have your PCT ready and every thing you can never count on who you get your stuff from to come through on time or at all. I had just the right amount for one of my first cylces and broke a bottle. When I called back he was out and when I finally got it, it was a different brand. So any thing could have been different in that gear.


----------

